# scope question,,,



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Is it necessary to change the parallax setting each time you change the distance that
you are shooting? Like form 50 to 100 yards 

And would a 3x9 be good choice for shooting 50-100 yards?


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm not a scope expert, but I can give you an answer based on science. Parallax is the offset between what you see and what someone near you sees. As in photography, parallax changes with the distance you look. Think of it as if your sight as a (very) long rod. If something is far away, then your rod and the one representing the sight through the gun barrel will seem to be nearly parallel. As the object gets closer, your rod has to point ever further downward in order for the barrel to remain pointed at the object and for your rod to also be pointed at it. So, parallax changes with the distance to target.

A 3×9 scope would do fine at those ranges. I always recommend that you get a look through it before you buy. Eye comfort and the ability to give you a clear picture by adjustments are important to me.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

A 4 power scope will work at that distance, and a lot further.
A 3-9 x 40 scope is a very good all around scope, probably the most popular of all scopes.
Buy the best quality scope you can afford.
You will get better glass, better quality construction, and you can pass it on to your kids when you're too old to use it.
I recommend Leupold. 
Made in USA, best warranty you can find.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

There are very good open sights that will serve you well to > 100yds.

Quality scopes will have an adjustable objective to deal with parrallax.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

What caliber will the scope be used on?

As far as parallax in rifle scopes, it is the target image and the cross hair image are not in the same focal plane. You can tell if you have parallax at your distance by moving your head left/right or up/down just a little (without moving the rifle) and noticing if the cross hair moves around over the target. If the cross hair doesn't move, then it and the target are in the same focal plane (zero parallax).

IIRC, the focal distance setting for rim-fire scopes are set at 50 yds. Scopes for center-fire have the focal distance set at 100yds. Some scopes have parallax setting, that can move the cross-hair image into the same focal plane as your target.

3-9 is more than adequate for 100yds (I've successfully used a 3x9 to nearly 900 yards while hunting). The quality (cost!) is MUCH more important than the magnification. A high quality 4x would be much better for almost everything than a low quality 3x9. My favorite all around scope are 2.5x7 and 4.5x14 Leupold scopes. I have a couple high end NightForce scopes (my only scopes with parallax adjustments) that serve their specialized purposes very well, but are not by any means good general purpose scopes (3.5x15)

Hope this helps, 

AJ


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Parallax correction is a must for anyone attempting to use either a high magnification scope, anyone attempting to shoot drastically different yardages with the same scope or anyone attempting to shoot at extremely close ranges or extremely long ranges.

That's my understanding of it. The rifles I use for 100 yards and in have either a quality red dot with no magnification or iron sights. My deer rifle uses a Leupold 3x9. In a combat type rifle I much prefer the heads up wide field of view that I get with both eyes open and not having to keep adjusting my eyes for a magnified optic.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Is it necessary to change the parallax setting each time you change the distance that
> you are shooting? Like form 50 to 100 yards
> 
> And would a 3x9 be good choice for shooting 50-100 yards?


Without a lot of discussion on my part, . . . the answers are yes and yes.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

50 -100 yards is short range many reflex type sights are better suit many are Parallax free
yes a 3x9 is more than adequate


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

A 4x should be fine for 50-100 yards. But if you want a 3-9x then that's what you want. Its more for a longer range. But you can always switch it to a different rifle later on.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Lots of good advise. Whatever the magnification, get the best, clearest glass possible. No matter what the savings, poor glass equals poor optics equals why bother in the first place.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

was hopping to get a scope for my .22 and maybe later use it on my AR
This is the scope I was considering it's one of the lower costing leupold.
But still a nice scope


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I thought this was going to be a mouth wash thread...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

That looks like a good one. As far as I can tell. Looks like it has exterior adjustments for left right up and down. The older and cheaper ones had a cap on top of the adjustments then you had to go in with a screwdriver. Red dot?


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

For a SHTF rifle scope, I wouldn't get one that had external turrets like that one. I'd want to sight in my rifle and not worry about it having been turned.

AJ


----------

